# Center shot not centered and angled????



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

Paper tune it and see what the hole looks like from the arrow. If you dont have access to paper tuning what you can do is knock your arrow and take another arrow and run it parrallel to the the knocked arrow using the riser as a straight edge. It wont be perfect but it will get you close. Most bows have some riser flex when fully drawn, this is where the paper tuning comes in handy. At rest your center shot might be slightly different then at full draw.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Hey Mallard.

That is a nice bow. Mine was stolen along with 3500 dollars of Turkey Huntin gear. Punks..

Have you ever shot that through paper?
Do you actually trust anyone to do anything right?
Tuning takes time and most shops just set the bow and let er go.

If you haven't tuned one before, it's not that hard.

Get a big box and cut out the back. Use old pieces of computer paper that have been printed on one side.
Draw the 8*11 rectangle on the front of the box and cut out an area about 1/2" smaller than the paper.
Tape a sheet of paper over it and place it 4 feet in front of your target block. try to get it shoulder height.

Strip the veins off ONE shaft.
Using the target tips of the same weight as your broadhead, step back to 6-8 feet.
Shoot through the paper. MAKE SURE YOU DON'T TORQUE THE BOW OR PUNCH THE RELEASE ON THE SHOT.

see what happened.

Use the Easton Second edition Tuning guide to figure out the tear.
www.Easton/Downloads/Software

Move the rest to compensate and shoot again. Fix one tear at a time. (up/Down or Left/Right)

You should see the tear get smaller as you move the rest to compensate..

Once you have a clean hole at 6' move back to 18' and shoot again.
adjust

What you want is that arrow to take off clean, straight and not corkscrewing, proposing or winnowing.
The hole should be nice from 6-30 feet. Some actually bare shaft tune to 40 yards or more but I think 10 yards is enough because the veins take over after that.

Then you should "Walk Back" tune to make it perfect.

It takes time but I assure you that it's time well spent. Your scores will jump up and you should easily be able to digest ANY broadhead on the market.
(assuming the arrow has a good stiffness of the spine)

I think with the rest up (Drop Away type) the distance from the riser. to the center of the arrow shaft should be about 7/8" to start


----------



## mallard79 (Jul 29, 2010)

I did paper tune it and got as close to bullet hole as I could, which was REALLY close. The bow seems to shoot fine. I was a little shocked to see it off center and at an angle. I don't want to keep shooting it if the string might jump off the cam or something? I will try to post a pic of what I am seeing when I get home tonight.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

mallard79 said:


> I have a 2008 Diamond The Rock. I am pretty new to archery and tuning. My bow was set up by a reputable shop. When I was tuning my broadheads the other day and noticed that my center shot is not centered..... The arrow sits closer to the riser. I also noticed that when nocked, he arrow sits at an angle to the right. When I draw the bow the arrow seems to turn and come closer to aiming straight forward but not quite. This seemed odd to me but the bow seems to shoot good. Is this normal. What should I do?


on this bow i believe the owners manual says, place arrow on rest measure from the back side of the riser to the center of the arrow, the distance should be the same when you measure from the front side of the riser


----------



## mallard79 (Jul 29, 2010)

edthearcher said:


> on this bow i believe the owners manual says, place arrow on rest measure from the back side of the riser to the center of the arrow, the distance should be the same when you measure from the front side of the riser


I can tell without measuring that this measurement will be different. If I move the rest to make it measure the same on both sides, will I need to change anything other than my sight windage?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

try what i suggested, paper tune at 10 feet, than if all works out you should only have to tweak rest slightly. now keep in mind form and grip are important in paper tuning. also arrow spine.
if all works out than you must group tune at 20 yards (this is where arrow spine is important)


----------



## mallard79 (Jul 29, 2010)

I will try setting the rest as you suggested. Here is what I am seeing......


----------



## mallard79 (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. I bare shaft paper tuned and did the measurements to set it up. I can only walk back tune to 20yds at home but it looks good so far. :thumbs_up


----------



## padeadeye (May 13, 2010)

looks fine to me


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

What you are experiencing is not all that uncommon. Any bow with a cable guard has some cam lean or side torque which induces lateral nock travel. There's no getting around it. That's why you tune a bow in the first place. You'd think you could set the rest for what I call dynamic center, meaning right in line with the cam grooves. However because of lateral nock travel it doesn't always work out that way. 

Also there could be just the slightest amount of torque due to hand pressure on the grip. It doesn't take much. I don't know many people who shoot with there arm/hand in perfect alignment with the bow. It's almost impossible. Again, this is one of the nuances your tuning process is compensating for.

If the bow is shooting fine then I wouldn't be concerned about what little offset yours shows. Being as you can only shoot about 20 yards I would try modified french tuning instead of walk-back. It's very similar but used for short range situations.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yea, from the pics it looks pretty good. If you are getting a good tear and walk back tuning is good, you should be in good shape. You really need to get out to 40-50 yds if you can, but shoot at point blank and set your sight pin. Then walk back to 20 and see whether you hit right or left. If you are dead center, you are in good shape. If you hit left, then move the rest right just a tiny bit and start over until both shots are dead on the same vertical line.


----------

